# Comparing Soil Tests in Thriving vs. Dead lawn area



## Deadlawn

I didn't get any responses in the Nutrients & Soil Fertility subforum, so I'll try posting this here.

Contrary to my screen name, my Fall 2020 seeded lawn areas were mostly a success through now. I did have one area that perished. I decided to get soil tests and compare an area that thrived to an area not too far away that perished. These were the results of my soil tests:

Thriving Grass Area:


Dead Grass Area:


Interestingly, the dead area had more organic matter than the thriving area. The dead area also has significantly higher levels of nutrients as well, though nitrogen was pretty much the same, Sunlight is about the same. Now yes, I know this is pretty unscientific. After all, porosity below the tested area is an unknown, so it could very well be an issue with soil in the dead area draining faster.

Does anybody here have some clues about what's going on or do you think it's coincidence?

Thanks in advance!


----------

